# Pest ID please



## cdub (Nov 4, 2007)

Anyone know what this one is? I have seen them in a few of my paph pots. They are slow-moving and I normally find them on top of the media in the morning when the lamps turn on. As a biologist who studied entomology, I'm embarrassed to say it looks "millipede-ish." I believe their presence has led to the decline in a few of the plant roots, although that may be coincidence, I don't know.







Here's a close-up.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't know what it is but I've gotten them too, along with the more classic millipedes. As soon as the millipedes start to show I take it as an indicator that I need to change my medium. Let us know if you find out what it is.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 4, 2007)

Is anyone else more concerned about the yellow globs to left & upper right of the legged creature?


----------



## cdub (Nov 4, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> Is anyone else more concerned about the yellow globs to left & upper right of the legged creature?



That's just bits of sphag. The media in this particular pot is close to needing to be replaced, and I will, but I figure I'd see if anyone knew what this pest is.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2007)

It looks like a vegetarian. I'd repot the plant immediately, and get rid of it.


----------



## Candace (Nov 4, 2007)

> It looks like a vegetarian.


 Haha. I'm with Dot.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2007)

Taste it. If it's sweet it's a veg eater, if it's salty then don't worry. :drool:


----------

